
Ask HN: Does Facebook Use WhatsApp Data for Trends/Analytics/Ads? - amazedsaint
According to WhatsApp Blog<p>&quot;Remember, when advertising is involved you the user are the product.<p>At WhatsApp, our engineers spend all their time fixing bugs, adding new features and ironing out all the little intricacies in our task of bringing rich, affordable, reliable messaging to every phone in the world. That&#x27;s our product and that&#x27;s our passion. Your data isn&#x27;t even in the picture. We are simply not interested in any of it.&quot;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.whatsapp.com&#x2F;245&#x2F;Why-we-dont-sell-ads
======
livus
I feel that article is no longer valid given that it's written in June 2012
while WhatsApp got acquired in 2014. Things have drastically changed since the
Facebook acquisition and I've particularly seen my facebook profile being
"enriched" by data from WhatsApp (specially when it comes to adding friends).
WhatsApp might not be using it for ads within the app but it is surely
contributing to building a user/marketing profile on facebook.

